# Soda used as a brine?



## itsnotmyfult (Jun 15, 2015)

I've heard about this from my neighbor. And soda is certainly cheaper than fruit juice.

Anyone done this? Like what soda for what kind of meat? How long?


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 15, 2015)

Lots of folks use Dr. Pepper on pork and chicken. My brother used to swear by soaking ribs in Coca Cola. He was convinced the acids made the meat more tender. I've never used soda as a marinade, but I have used ginger ale reduced to a thick syrup as a glaze on ribs. It was really, really good.


----------



## tropics (Jun 15, 2015)

Itsnotmyfult said:


> I've heard about this from my neighbor. And soda is certainly cheaper than fruit juice.
> 
> Anyone done this? Like what soda for what kind of meat? How long?


Root Beer


----------



## vwaldoguy (Jun 15, 2015)

My wife makes a Dr. Pepper pork roast in the oven.  It's some of the best pork we've ever had.


----------



## rsnovi (Jun 15, 2015)

I put cola in my bbq sauce.  Weber recipe.


----------

